
Show HN: Open Source Oddworks – Build a streaming platform for mobile tablet, TV - genexp
https://www.oddnetworks.com
======
kodablah
Nice. I was just wanting to build my own backend for something like this
without having to hassle w/ my own setups for HLS/DASH/chromecast/whatever. I
would suggest a bit more documentation or at least overview material on how it
looks wrt showing a catalog or other user input features beyond pure playback.

~~~
genexp
Thank you kodablash! We have a sync service that we're planning to release
soon that can pull stuff in from AWS transcoders. Other than that, we also
support Brightcove, Ooyala, and others. Join the slack if you'd like more info
:)

------
tapsboy
As a developer at a media company, I know first hand, the effort required to
bring streaming video across all the disparate platforms. Even if 50% of what
is promised works out great, it will be a fantastic product for every media
company.

~~~
genexp
hey tapsboy, thank you for the comment. This is in production right now for
four companies, including Poker Central, Mark Levin, WME/IMG and ITPROTV. It's
definitely been a ton of work, and lots more ahead. Still really appreciate
the encouraging words. You're right, there's a ton of blood sweat and tears
here that it's hard to understand if you haven't done it!

